# hormone imbalance...dp/dr cause?



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

everyone on this board has heard me say that i believe my dp/dr is caused by a hormone imbalance (although, i think many of them don't believe me). if anyone finds any research pertaining to this, will you please post it? i'll do the same, although i've been looking and haven't found very much. this could be helpful for some of us...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

I had my hormones tested 2 month ago,perfecto,results didnt show any inbalances whatsover,the test cost about 80$ or so,let ur doc. know that your worried about it im sure heel write You a prescription


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Agentcooper, I'm certain my hormones and neurotransmitters are conspiring to make me crazy, so I believe you. I don't have much time for the next few days, but I've been planning to look into it further. THe little research I've done has confirmed what I thought - it seems all of my health problems stem from one area of the brain. Btw, why do you think your hormones are implicated? Do you have some other symptoms related to hormones? Hormones regulate nearly everything, like sleep, and I don't sleep well. BG


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

my hormone related symptoms are :

dp/dr/anxiety (although, i don't get anxiety that often)
insomnia
migraines
endometriosis
occational depression
there are probably more symptoms but those are all i can think of now.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Testosterone suppliments reawakened my DR and some DP symptoms that hadn't bothered me for 12 years. I don't know how or why. Maybe it affects cortisol levels. I read something about how testosterone lowers the temporal lobe epilepsy threshold, and that people with TLE have lower testosterone levels; maybe there's some connection there, I dunno. I do know that getting those damned suppliments was one of the stupidest mistakes I've ever made.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

yup! i really know what you mean, tom! my dp/dr started (in my opinion) as a result of taking ortho-tricyclin birth control pills. i still think of that as one of the biggest mistakes i've ever made. the crappy thing is, that i absolutely need to take some sort of hormone regulating pills for my endometriosis...either that, or get a historectomy at the age of 27. actually, i'm supposed to be on something right now, but i keep chickening out when it comes time to start it. i just don't ever want to have severe derealization again. soooo frustrating!


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> yup! i really know what you mean, tom! my dp/dr started (in my opinion) as a result of taking ortho-tricyclin birth control pills. i still think of that as one of the biggest mistakes i've ever made. the crappy thing is, that i absolutely need to take some sort of hormone regulating pills for my endometriosis...either that, or get a historectomy at the age of 27. actually, i'm supposed to be on something right now, but i keep chickening out when it comes time to start it. i just don't ever want to have severe derealization again. soooo frustrating!


So basically, you need some kind estrogen blocker, the very kind of thing that seemed to usher in your DP/DR in the first place. I'd hardly accuse you of chickening out for not wanting to take them.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ive had dp symptoms since i was a baby, so i know its not caused by that. but after using progesterone creams to i guess 'balance' my hormones (given to me by some quack because i have irregular periods) ive had horrible hormonal issues that i will NOT go into here.  definately one of the biggest mistakes i ever made.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> Testosterone suppliments reawakened my DR and some DP symptoms that hadn't bothered me for 12 years. I don't know how or why. Maybe it affects cortisol levels. I read something about how testosterone lowers the temporal lobe epilepsy threshold, and that people with TLE have lower testosterone levels; maybe there's some connection there, I dunno. I do know that getting those damned suppliments was one of the stupidest mistakes I've ever made.


I was diagnosed with high Testosterone levels---DHEA and DEH, they are stress hormones. I have high levels of stress and anxiety constantly...so it seems like there is a connection. Treatment, however, is birth control


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

I have an endocrine condition, and very slightly raised testosterone (grrrrr!!! - actually, unfortunately it doesn't have any good side effects). My dp and anxiety can get unbearable every month, and I know it's my hormone issues making it worse. I really don't know much about endometriosis but have you looked into vitex? I don't know if it can be used for endo, but since I've been taking it my moods have been much more even throughout the month, no pmt or anything.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my best friend miscarried, and was diagnosed as having polycystic ovarian syndrome. part of this is a hormonal imbalance of too much testosterone and the embarassing side effects that go along with it. she took this stuff called spironolactone. its this pill you take that lowers the testosterone, but it does nothing for the ovarian syndrome. looking it up, i think i have this. but the way she described the treatment (internal scrapings, biopsies, surgery to remove the polyps) im to terrified to get myself checked out. :?


----------



## Mamabear2015 (9 mo ago)

agentcooper said:


> everyone on this board has heard me say that i believe my dp/dr is caused by a hormone imbalance (although, i think many of them don't believe me). if anyone finds any research pertaining to this, will you please post it? i'll do the same, although i've been looking and haven't found very much. this could be helpful for some of us...


Hi there! Ok so I have been dealing with dpdr for a little while now and I took a plan b pill 2 nights ago and I felt so close to my normal self! I didn’t know it would do that but I’m happy it did so yes I think it could have to do with hormonal imbalance!


----------

